# Princess tower thoughts?



## enigmatize (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've read through the accomodation guide, very helpful thanks. I was wondering if anyone had direct experience living in Princess Tower in the Marina? Good, bad, indifferent? Seems like there are some reasonably priced flats there for the area. I'm looking at short term places in the area (3 months max). 

Thanks


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks quite ugly to me. The lobby is overdone and coridors remind me of hospitals. The construction all around is another problem.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

never been there but always watched from outside and it looks scary to me..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

akifshamim said:


> never been there but always watched from outside and *it looks scary to me*..


wat


----------



## joeypctan (Nov 12, 2012)

i was looking at princess towers when I was searching for apartments at marina 2 months ago. the prices are good as they are new and a lot of units are empty. what i didn't like about it was the units that I saw doeesn't have much natural lighting and some of the apartment layouts are strange (they would have a pillar in the middle of the unit). but if you get the ones that are facing the sea they are fine. i didn't like the fact that the swimming pools are tiny and the reception was very dull. it doesn;t give me the homey feel


----------

